# Coconut oil?



## BlackGSD

I've seen recently that some folks give their dogs coconut oil. Seems I read 2TBS a day for a GSD sized dog. (gradually work up to that amount.) 

My questions are: 

WHY coconut oil? 

Since it is solid at normal room temp, do you warm it a little first or not?

How do you feed it? I don't/won't mix ANYTHING with the dry kibble I feed. But Siren being Siren, she well eat ANYTHING "plain". And yes, that includes coconut oil in its "solid" form. (I gave her a little bit on a spoon.)

Do you feed any other oil at the same time? (Like you feed salmon oil AND vit E together.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Here's an article about the why of coconut oil: Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

I first read about the benefits in the Whole Dog Journal. One thing about coconut oil that's better than other fats is that it's easily digestible, even for dogs that have trouble with fats in general. 

I am a bit lazy about giving it to my dogs, I tend to do it sporadically, but when I do, I'll give coconut oil in one meal, and then salmon oil in the other. I don't know if it matters, I just like to spread it out. I don't warm it unless I'm down to the bottom of the jar and I can't easily scrape it out. My dogs love the taste and will eat it either as liquid in the summer when it warms up naturally, or cold and hard in cooler weather. I put it on top of their kibble.


----------



## BlackGSD

Thanks Debbie.

One of the pages I just read was talking about "virgin" or UNrefined coconut oil. The only kind around here is refined. Does it really matter that much?

The kind I got says "Expeller Pressed, Organic Coconut Oil, Refined." 

How Imuch do you give them?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I use virgin organic. I'm not sure what the refining process does, but I'd look for the unrefined. The WDJ guideline was 1 tsp per 10 pounds - that would be 6 tsp (2 tablespoons) for Halo and 8 tsp (approximately 2-1/2 tablespoons) for Keef. I don't really measure though, I eyeball it. 

If you can't find it at the grocery store and don't have a health food store nearby, you can buy it online. I've gotten it from here before: Welcome to Tropical Traditions


----------



## BlackGSD

Ok. The refined isnt going to hurt anything is it? I would really rather not throw it away and I have no other use for it. (Course if it would be harmful, I won't use it.) Will try to find some UNrefined for next time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I think at worst it may not be quite as beneficial, but it's not going to harm them. If you've already got it, I'd go ahead and use it.


----------



## carmspack

I have been using coconut oil , Tropical Traditions Gold Label for over a decade in my formula for Sh-Emp . It is cold pressed organic virgin coconut. It matters that it is not refined . Coconut oil is high in lauric acid among other things . Coconut oil is anti microbial , anti diarrheal, anti bacterial , healthful for the glands - adrenal, thyroid , liver . It is an instant source of energy for the muscles . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Discoetheque

I've been using coconut oil since about May of this year after Discoe developed a strange set of symptoms (nothing harmful. Just personally distressing, really) that had my vet pretty well stumped. Learning that coconut oil had anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties, I figured I would give it a try because the least it could do would be nothing at all.
After three weeks of EFA Gold organic virgin coconut oil, the symptoms cleared up completely and she seems even better than she had been before that. 
I've since moved on to CocoTherapy coconut oil. I like the consistency of it better than the EFA Gold (It seems to stay softer and easy to scoop without solidifying). 
I only do one tablespoon a day. She has done stellar on that, and so I don't see a reason to give more. I usually just drop the tablespoon on top of her food and that's the first thing she'll eat, but she will also gladly eat it off the spoon or out of my hand. I don't give any other supplements but this.


----------



## sable123

Coconut oil is a good fat to add but keep in mind each teaspoon you use per cup of dry will raise the fat content 5%, so if your food is 25/15 you will be at 25/20.

Coconut oil is a part of most performance supplements because it is digested more like a carbohydrate than a fat, which is good. Ironically, too much usually doesn't cause the runs, rather oily stools.

A healthy dog shouldn't need it but of all the fats it is pretty good.

Keep it on the counter near your oven, it should stay like hard butter there.

You can use the refined it will help the skin and coat the same.

The extra virgin stuff is amazing as a cooking fat.


----------



## NancyJ

*Just don't loose those omega 3s from fish oil though. *
Coconut oil is still saturated fat, just short chain and better than beef fat by a long shot and it also does not throw off the omega 6mega 3 ratio like vegetable oils do.


In my undergraduate years as a biochemisty major my research project was feeding rats a diet containing 
A) cocounut oil + EFAs (linoleic, linolenic) 
B) coconut oil + EFAs + DHA and EPA (which was very expensive to get during those days)

We then looked at osmotic hemolysis of Red Blood Cells because membrane integrity is a major role of these (though much more is known now than then about role in the immune system). His goal was disease states that cause breakdown of rbs in the body like sickle cell and burn victims. The DHA and EPA supplemented rats had MUCH better red cell integrity.

-----

Oh all this was 1976-1977 and My professor was on the bandwagon THEN about how horrible margarine and the trans fatty acids in it were and that butter was a much healthier choice!


----------



## sable123

jocoyn said:


> *Just don't loose those omega 3s from fish oil though. *
> Coconut oil is still saturated fat, just short chain and better than beef fat by a long shot and it also does not throw off the omega 6mega 3 ratio like vegetable oils do.
> 
> 
> In my undergraduate years as a biochemisty major my research project was feeding rats a diet containing
> A) cocounut oil + EFAs (linoleic, linolenic)
> B) coconut oil + EFAs + DHA and EPA (which was very expensive to get during those days)
> 
> We then looked at osmotic hemolysis of Red Blood Cells because membrane integrity is a major role of these (though much more is known now than then about role in the immune system). His goal was disease states that cause breakdown of rbs in the body like sickle cell and burn victims. The DHA and EPA supplemented rats had MUCH better red cell integrity.
> 
> -----
> 
> Oh all this was 1976-1977 and My professor was on the bandwagon THEN about how horrible margarine and the trans fatty acids in it were and that butter was a much healthier choice!


No coconut oil is a medium chain fat, that is why it is digested without liver or pancreatic enzymes.


----------



## NancyJ

Ok short chain relative to beef fat - 14 to 16 carbons I think -


----------



## BlackGSD

Thanks folks. 

Nancy,

I don't give salmon oil. I did for a while a few years ago to 4 dogs (salmon oil and vit. E)
and didn't see any difference between when they were getting it vs when they weren't so I stopped. But it is so dry here (this IS the desert afterall) and with it being so cold and the heater running it just makes it worse. (And that isn't taking into consideration the fact that the wind blows everyday!)


----------



## carmspack

virgin coconut oil is wonderful - for dogs, cats and horses, for inside and outside . I don't know why you are experiencing a difference in consistency. If you are leaving it out on your counter top the oil would soften with the warmer temperature , but would "butter up" if put into the fridge. I have the same thing in my supply . In the winter I need to use a cleaver to break off chunks , meanwhile in the summer I can ladle it out. So the difference in consistency is likely that . Go with the economy of the product , not the funny cute graphics . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sable123

carmspack said:


> virgin coconut oil is wonderful - for dogs, cats and horses, for inside and outside . I don't know why you are experiencing a difference in consistency. If you are leaving it out on your counter top the oil would soften with the warmer temperature , but would "butter up" if put into the fridge. I have the same thing in my supply . In the winter I need to use a cleaver to break off chunks , meanwhile in the summer I can ladle it out. So the difference in consistency is likely that . Go with the economy of the product , not the funny cute graphics .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


if you bust it up with a mallet or a cheese knife and keep the chunks in the fridge it makes a good treat. or melt it in a double boiler and put it in a mini ice cube tray until it hardens


----------



## BlackGSD

sable123 said:


> .........melt ......and put it in a mini ice cube tray until it hardens


That sounds like a great idea !!!!!!!


----------



## NancyJ

BlackGSD said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Nancy,
> 
> I don't give salmon oil. I did for a while a few years ago to 4 dogs (salmon oil and vit. E)
> and didn't see any difference between when they were getting it vs when they weren't so I stopped. But it is so dry here (this IS the desert afterall) and with it being so cold and the heater running it just makes it worse. (And that isn't taking into consideration the fact that the wind blows everyday!)


But is the coat the only concern. I still think omega 3s are critical - now too much can be a bad thing and they are not considered "essential" in a diet....I dunno....I don't go crazy with fish oil but think it is important in light of the fact that our dogs do not get as much natural omega 3 as they would were they feasting on pasture fed (and insects for chickens) animals instead of commercially raised stock. I just feel the feedlot diet promotes these deficiencies.


----------



## onyx'girl

I mistakenly bought organic raw coconut butter....it has the flesh from the coconut, not just the oil. I assume this is ok and just as nutritious as the oil?


----------



## BlackGSD

jocoyn said:


> But is the coat the only concern. I still think omega 3s are critical - now too much can be a bad thing and they are not considered "essential" in a diet....I dunno....I don't go crazy with fish oil but think it is important in light of the fact that our dogs do not get as much natural omega 3 as they would were they feasting on pasture fed (and insects for chickens) animals instead of commercially raised stock. I just feel the feedlot diet promotes these deficiencies.


Yes, just trying to keep the winter dry skin itchies to a minimum. 

What do you give as far as fish oil?


----------



## BlackGSD

onyx'girl said:


> I mistakenly bought organic raw coconut butter....it has the flesh from the coconut, not just the oil. I assume this is ok and just as nutritious as the oil?


HEY thread stealer!!!!!!!!! LOL. Just kidding. It's a good question.


----------



## Freestep

onyx'girl said:


> I mistakenly bought organic raw coconut butter....it has the flesh from the coconut, not just the oil. I assume this is ok and just as nutritious as the oil?


I don't know, but if I were you, I'd save that stuff for myself and buy the dogs their own jar of coconut oil. That coconut butter is SO delicious. I put it in smoothies, or sometimes I just eat it by itself. Did you get it in the jar, or in a bar? The bars I chew on like candy. It has the most delicious intense coconut flavor! No way is my dog getting any!!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps

The unrefined has not been bleached or deodorized like the refined has. I LOVE the scent of unrefined coconut oil, yum!

I use quite a bit of Coconut oil in my soap so I always have between 200-600lbs of it on hand. It makes a wonderful oil for stir fry because of its high flash point.

If you are looking for better priced high quality oil, this is a great company Carrier and Vegetable Oils

ETA: Coconut oil (most of the ones you buy anyway) melts around 76 degrees. A warm spot above your oven is a great place for it. Or melt it and pour into a long low tupperware container for easier scooping.


----------



## carmspack

Nancy "jocoyn" said "But is the coat the only concern. I still think omega 3s are critical - now too much can be a bad thing and they are not considered "essential" in a diet....I dunno....I don't go crazy with fish oil but think it is important in light of the fact that our dogs do not get as much natural omega 3"

essential fatty acids are just that , essential, and since the body does not produce them they must come from an outside source . 
A lustrous and dense coat is nice , but yes there is more to consider. All mammals need the essential fatty acids which are fat based nutrients for heart health, reproductive organ health (smooth muscles) , supple skin , joint lubrication, anti inflammatory action, liver cell regeneration (liver is "immortal" and can repair) , eye - retina , brain, nerve conduction , digestion / allergy relief , and immune health. 
Deficiencies show up as chronic and aggravated skin problems, digestive disorder, overall advanced aging.

Omega 3 for animals AND ourselves is out of balance on the debit side of the balance sheet . Too much abundance of omega 6 , thanks to grains . 

Flax does have omega 3 but is so fragile in its shelf stability that you have a corruption of the chemical bonds which turn to omega 6 on exposure to oxygen , becoming denatured, rancid , oxidized.

Been studying oils lately-- !!

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Gmthrust

Quote:
Originally Posted by *onyx'girl*  
_I mistakenly bought organic raw coconut butter....it has the flesh from the coconut, not just the oil. I assume this is ok and just as nutritious as the oil_

It's a really, really good question!! That's what I've been feeding to my girls, and even my weirdo cat loves it (she gets bits with every meal including me and GM). They really seem to crave it. I enjoy the 'meatiness' and flavor and the aroma is pure heaven....the brand name is Artisana. Super Yum. But if the straight up oil is more beneficial.....it's such a good question. Does anyone know?


----------



## NancyJ

I think there is also an issue with dogs not being able to really get much benefit out of flax. When I use flax seeds I just buy the whole seed and grind in a coffee grinder for immediate use. Put on oatmeal etc.


----------



## onyx'girl

Gmthrust said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onyx'girl*
> _I mistakenly bought organic raw coconut butter....it has the flesh from the coconut, not just the oil. I assume this is ok and just as nutritious as the oil_
> 
> It's a really, really good question!! That's what I've been feeding to my girls, and even my weirdo cat loves it (she gets bits with every meal including me and GM). They really seem to crave it. I enjoy the 'meatiness' and flavor and the aroma is pure heaven....the brand name is *Artisana*. Super Yum. But if the straight up oil is more beneficial.....it's such a good question. Does anyone know?


I have that same brand, I used it last night when I made a caramel apple pie/needed a bit more moisture,so I thought the coconut butter would help.


----------



## BlackGSD

What I did was melt it and used a mini muffin pan to make individual servings. (1 tablespoon .) Once it hardens up, I pop them out with a knife and put them in ziplock bag. Siren LOVES it in the solid form so I don't have to melt it for her.


----------



## Barb E

By the way, if you like French Toast....fried in Coconut Oil is AMAZING!


----------



## Jameyab

Hey buddies will you please let me know that how you are and what about your dogs? Do you like your dogs and how do you feed them.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps

Barb E said:


> By the way, if you like French Toast....fried in Coconut Oil is AMAZING!


OMG I have done that and it is!!! Coconut oil has a much higher flash point than olive, butter or veggie oil so it gets it nice and crispy crust!!


----------



## mahhi22

FYI: The other day I noticed Trader Joe's carrying organic virgin coconut oil. A 16 oz glass jar is $5.99. The best price I have come across so far. I was paying $11.99 for a 16 oz glass jar @ Whole Foods. I stocked up on the TJ brand. I emphasize glass jar as WDJ recommends getting the oil in glass vs plastic.


----------



## NancyJ

carmspack said:


> Flax does have omega 3 but is so fragile in its shelf stability that you have a corruption of the chemical bonds which turn to omega 6 on exposure to oxygen , becoming denatured, rancid , oxidized.
> 
> Been studying oils lately-- !!
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


LOL, I actually did a search on the Tropical Traditions Coconut Oil as someone suggested (and I am considering as a summer working fuel supplement and for my own personal cooking(the canola oil is history and somethings olive oil is just not right for).......AND.......I saw this

The darned flaxseed that is in the vast majoirty of premium foods. When I take flaxseed, I grind the seeds then and there in a coffee grinder but they are sitting around in a bag of dog food. ..... Did not realize they also turned to Omega 6. 

Flaxseed is definitely a hard one to avoid but I did talk with the folks at Orijen about their chickens and they did say the chickens they buy are fed with a grain that contained non-GMO corn. ..... so considering the Acana Line as well. No flax. I still think 38% protein is too high on its own.

I am the point of thinking that, unless I could source good raw meats, there is no point in eating or feeding them unless I could get scrap from an organic butcher. [I am going to talk to a local butcher shop that specializes in grass fed beef though-but now they are going to have GMO Alfalfa!] (I had planned to possibly go back to raw when my mother is no longer with us..too much work and freezer space right now) but if the meat is eating GMOs I just wonder.....

--------------------

I figure I am too old to undo decades of processed foods etc but my main march is for the grandkids!


----------



## msvette2u

Walmart has coconut oil for around the same price. Virgin oil, I was surprised.
We don't give it to the dogs but we do eat it ourselves


----------



## carmspack

you get what you pay for -- there is oil and then there is "oil". I can go to any Indian , Pakastani shop and get coconut oil - 16 ounces for $3 to $4 . 
The product that I use in my oil mix Sh-Emp is Tropical Traditions Gold Label What is Virgin Coconut Oil?

the cheaper products which are fine as a frying oil have been treated to maximize quantity . Chemicals are used, finer acids are compromised .

The Gold label , has the highest lauric acid content and that is health-giving.

I could have gone with an oil one third or less the price -- but did not . Chose quality . Results show the value of making that choice.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## msvette2u

No, this is natural and not for frying. In fact it says on the back to not use it for frying.
Gosh, I did read the label.


----------



## NancyJ

It sounds like different manufacturing processes....


----------



## LongFunRun

BlackGSD said:


> I've seen recently that some folks give their dogs coconut oil. Seems I read 2TBS a day for a GSD sized dog. (gradually work up to that amount.)
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> WHY coconut oil?
> 
> Since it is solid at normal room temp, do you warm it a little first or not?
> 
> How do you feed it? I don't/won't mix ANYTHING with the dry kibble I feed. But Siren being Siren, she well eat ANYTHING "plain". And yes, that includes coconut oil in its "solid" form. (I gave her a little bit on a spoon.)
> 
> Do you feed any other oil at the same time? (Like you feed salmon oil AND vit E together.)


Coconut Oil is a medium chain fat and gets digested in a similar way as a carbohydrate so it tends to give an energy boost. Many endurance supplements and some performance foods include coconut fat for this reason. It does not require pancreatic enzymes so it is well tolerated at high levels and by dogs with pancreatic deficiencies.

It is good for weight gain.


----------



## carmspack

it can be natural , it can be organic , the extraction method is what determines the benefits and the price.

I don't know why it would say not for frying , so many cultures do exactly that with coconut oil.


----------



## carmspack

As part of my research library I have books by Bruce Fife 
Coconut Research Center Home Page and Mary Enig 
which are available from amazon or Tropical Traditions .
MARY ENIG: Coconut Oil and the Immune [email protected] & Opinion 

here is a graph with comparisons of Tropical Traditions own products FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions about Coconut Oil - Tropical Traditions

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## LongFunRun

Coconut fat is a good dietary fat, no question, but don't buy in to all the medicinal claims...most of that stuff is spun by trade organizations that arrange the export of the product, the rest people looking to make money.

Nearly all the "miracles" are entirely bogus.

It is a good energy giving food and very valuable for people and dogs that have pancreatic problems, it is best left at that.


----------



## Sunflowers

Absolutely love the Tropical Traditions expeller pressed coconut oil, and have been using it for cooking for years. It's great because it has no coconut smell, so your fried eggs don't taste like cake


----------



## Sunflowers

LongFunRun said:


> Nearly all the "miracles" are entirely bogus.
> .



I don't know on what you base this statement, but I can tell you that many of my problems went away (including some rashes I had had for years) when I began using VCO, both for cooking and as a skin treatment. 

Scalp, skin, hair...heck, I put it on my hands at night to soothe all the scratches Hans causes. 
People ask me what is my secret for shiny hair and nice skin...and I am no spring chicken.


----------



## msvette2u

Sunflowers said:


> Scalp, skin, hair...heck, I put it on my hands at night to soothe all the scratches Hans causes.
> *People ask me what is my secret for shiny hair and nice skin..*.and I am no spring chicken.


Not to steal your thunder, but a lot of that is genetics 
As a Native Alaskan Indian, I am often told I look "10yrs. younger" than my actual age.


----------



## carson22

Coconutoil_ is _usually abestdietary fat_. _This is agreatpowerprovidingfoodsand extremelyuseful forpet dogs..


----------



## bocron

^^
Space bar?
And am I reading that right, someone with 2 posts banned?

Anyway, I've been using Trader Joe's Coconut oil in my oatmeal every morning and don't know that I feel any healthier but the taste is wonderful.

I have to go to Trader Joe's later so may get another jar to keep by the dog food station. So do you just put it in the food in it's solid like form? I'm guessing most of you don't melt it first.


----------



## Sunflowers

^^
Just mix it with yogurt or a little mashed banana  They'll hoover it right up. 

For yourself, if you love the taste, do look into this stuff. Whole coconut butter, not just oil. It is really, really delicious and good for you. I put it in smoothies. You can even put it on toast with a little cinnamon.

Hey, maybe I'll give some to the dog today! 

Artisana Organic Raw Coconut Butter 16 oz Jar: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Barb E

bocron said:


> So do you just put it in the food in it's solid like form? I'm guessing most of you don't melt it first.


Dante would eat it right out of the jar if I let him :rofl:
For my own consumption, in the summer I pour it into little ice cube trays and keep in the 'fridge, since I don't have AC in my house it's how I judge when I can complain about how hot it is - What is the Coconut Oil doing :rofl:

Remember when adding to your dogs or your own diet, start small and increase slowly, can cause loose stools


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I just scrape some out of the jar and toss it on top of my dogs' food. I feed in the garage, so depending on the weather it varies from somewhat soft (although not melted) to pretty firm. They LOVE it! I let them lick the fork afterwards.


----------



## carmspack

LongFunRun said:


> Coconut fat is a good dietary fat, no question, but don't buy in to all the medicinal claims...most of that stuff is spun by trade organizations that arrange the export of the product, the rest people looking to make money.
> 
> Nearly all the "miracles" are entirely bogus.
> 
> It is a good energy giving food and very valuable for people and dogs that have pancreatic problems, it is best left at that.


 
--- except that coconut lauric acid is used in developing countries to stave dysentry-- anti microbial properties. Have a dog with diarrhea ? high lauric acid content coconut oil helps clear it quickly. The lauric acid helps destroy the fatty or lipid coating of bacterium and virus . Plus it is safe , there is no toxic level . 
Pups with a touch of loose stool due to post vaccination stress , coccidia , virgin coconut oil comes to the aide . 
Medium Chain Triglycerides are anti inflammatory . NOW company has a MCT concentrated oil MCT Oil - 32 oz. - NOW Sports Products

helpful in setting the metabolism to use stored energy (fat) and leave muscle lean .


----------



## Sunflowers

Lauric acid is also found human in breast milk. Palm kernel oil also has it, but few foods do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

carmspack said:


> - NOW company has a MCT concentrated oil MCT Oil - 32 oz. - NOW Sports Products
> 
> helpful in setting the metabolism to use stored energy (fat) and leave muscle lean .


I bought some of that a couple of weeks ago for myself! I mix a tablespoon or two into a protein shake for breakfast.


----------



## carmspack

Food for thought. In point form , stream of thought.
-the brain is fat 
-fatty acids are essential building blocks to build brain cells
-nutrition plays a large part in intelligence , health, recognizing epigenetics and nutrigenomics 
(recommended reading "The Brain Diet" Alan Logan , and recently available "Pottenger's Prophecy -- how food resets genes for wellness or illness" authored by Graham , Kesten , Scherwitz)
-I know someone who has Multiple Sclerosis which is very similar to Degenerative Myelopathy . He has participated in a research program affiliated with the U of T medical and his progression has been haulted with regrowth of myelin sheath (through a nutritional approach). 
-if myelin sheath , that protective cover of neuorns, is composed of 70% fat then does it not make sense to ensure that proper fats - including omega 3 are provided to pregnant bitches, young pups and growing and aging animals to maximize brain and neural health and prevent oxidative damage to DNA
-no disruption between brain and spinal cord communication -- they are a continuum -- 

Carmen


----------



## Jax08

geesh Carmen...if the brain is fat, why am I not a genius? Now my whole day is blown!


----------



## mssandslinger

a bit off subject but is omega 3 oil good for dogs also?


----------



## carmspack

omega 3 is not only good it is ESSENTIAL- the body can not produce it yet needs it , so must be attained through food.
grass fed animals - beef , venison, bison , have a higher ratio of omega 3 . grain fed animals - have higher omega 6 because they grains are a rich source of omega 6.
both are necessary for the smooth function of joints, neurons, intra-cellular removal of waste.
main problem is that we have vast access to omega 6 in our diets , dog and human , and that then is unbalanced and PRO-INFLAMMATORY.


----------



## mssandslinger

carmspack said:


> omega 3 is not only good it is ESSENTIAL- the body can not produce it yet needs it , so must be attained through food.
> grass fed animals - beef , venison, bison , have a higher ratio of omega 3 . grain fed animals - have higher omega 6 because they grains are a rich source of omega 6.
> both are necessary for the smooth function of joints, neurons, intra-cellular removal of waste.
> main problem is that we have vast access to omega 6 in our diets , dog and human , and that then is unbalanced and PRO-INFLAMMATORY.


do you suggest besdies their food i give them an omega 3 pill also? i have a whole bottle full that i was going to take but i cant stand the taste of them


----------



## NancyJ

If you can't stand the taste, throw them away as they are probably rancid and that is worse than none at all. Get them fresh, get the good ones - purified or salmon oil, and keep in the fridge. You should not get fish burps from pills in good shape.


----------



## mssandslinger

jocoyn said:


> If you can't stand the taste, throw them away as they are probably rancid and that is worse than none at all. Get them fresh, get the good ones - purified or salmon oil, and keep in the fridge. You should not get fish burps from pills in good shape.


okay ill deff try that, i took them a few times but on an empty stomach so i think thats what made me not like them. But ill try a different kind. and maybe get the pups some and see if they like them do you think like 1 pill a day?


----------



## carmspack

what did you buy , what brand and what is the expiry date . 
you may not like fish oil at all , so would be turned off by any fishy - oily taste . 

-- Jax take your fish oil to keep the little memory that you have left - just kidding -- take your fish oil!


----------



## NancyJ

I buy my dogs Grizzly Salmon Oil and it has always arrived fresh. I keep it in the fridge. ...........

The bottle has dosage directions. I know a number of folks swear by it.


----------



## Freestep

Sunflowers said:


> For yourself, if you love the taste, do look into this stuff. Whole coconut butter, not just oil. It is really, really delicious and good for you. I put it in smoothies. You can even put it on toast with a little cinnamon.
> 
> Hey, maybe I'll give some to the dog today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artisana Organic Raw Coconut Butter 16 oz Jar: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


That stuff is REALLY good. It's not just oil, it's the whole coconut flesh ground fine and blended, like peanut butter. I can eat it straight out of the jar with a spoon, it's so tasty. It is expensive, so the dog doesn't get any of mine! 

I do swear by fish oil. I take 6-8 capsules a day, and it really helps with pain & inflammation. I do share those with the dogs and cats--I have one cat that literally begs for them.


----------



## mssandslinger

carmspack said:


> what did you buy , what brand and what is the expiry date .
> you may not like fish oil at all , so would be turned off by any fishy - oily taste .
> 
> -- Jax take your fish oil to keep the little memory that you have left - just kidding -- take your fish oil!


i purchased a bottle of omega 3 kirkland, i just got it a few months ago.


----------



## carmspack

I take it that you mean fish oil -- there are many sources of omega 3 , krill, seal, fish, camelina, hemp , ...

A few months - should be fine - fish oil has high shelf stability of about 12 months or more at ambient , or room temperature. 

Flax seed oil is a source of omega 3. I left this as last to let you know that flax is highly unstable , and can start degrading immediately on contact with oxygen. This then defeats the purpose of paying for and expecting omega 3 benefits , as you are now offering an omega 6 pro-inflammatory.

Look to your bottle -- don't just say omega 3 -- is it fish or flax . Didn't know you had to be so specific did you ? lol -- 

kirkland -- if it is fish make sure that it is wild caught .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## mssandslinger

good deal! i learn something new everyday! ill take a look when i get home thank you


----------



## NancyJ

Ok everything I have read is that dogs are not equipped to utilize the ALA in Flax Seed.......so it is there because of antioxidants etc but not mucn Omega 3 power as regards dogs........Is this true or not? It is terribly hard to find flax free dog food unless it is the really cheap stuff. ............if not, what about gut microbes.......essential for humans and B12 but we have a lot longer small intestines than dogs


----------



## NWHeather

Having been following Paleo for myself the past couple years, I've known about coconut oil being good for me, but I never thought about giving it to my dogs. I'm going to have to start doing that.
I take high dose fish oil & the dogs get fish oil as well (they think it's a treat). Whenever I grab a handful of fishoil capsules for me, they come running for theirs, so I toss one to each of them. 
Silly dogs, I do love them


----------



## Cheerful1

I just started giving it to Joey.

His thyroid and lipase levels are on the low side, so I think it's beneficial for him to have it.

I put some kibble in a small dish, put some coconut oil over it, and he goes crazy!


----------



## Dbrooke407

I tried mixing Coconut Oil into Kane's food and he didn't touch it ALL day!! He absolutely hates human food and only likes his dry dog food and dog treats. Never met a dog quite like Kane! But he has some kind of skin allergy (I've yet to determine what it is) and I read CO helps with the itching. But I dont know how get him to take it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

